# benalmadena



## tulula (Sep 15, 2007)

hi is any one living in Benalmadena costa del sol or near by.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

*I have friends, contacts in benalmadina area*

Hi what are you looking for in benalmadina area.


----------



## tulula (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi i am looking to rent long term in benalmadena as near to the pueblo as poss. would like to know more about the area .


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Have you tried typing into google, yahoo etc, rentals in benalmadina? It should bring up a list of companies.


----------

